# [fdisk] Unable to open /dev/sde

## pablo_supertux

Hi

ich habe den 4GB USB Drive Nano von Maxflash gekauft, um mehr Speicher bei einem Embedded System für die Erfassung von Messungen zu haben.

Wenn ich in meinem Rechner (gentoo) den Stick anschließe, dann wird es auch erkannt:

```

$ [  563.349775] usb-storage: device scan complete

[  563.351757] sd 22:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  563.351761]  sde: sde1

[  563.353567] usb 3-1.3:1.0: uevent

[  563.353652] usb 3-1.3: uevent

[  563.354030] sd 22:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  563.354033] sd 22:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

[  563.354669] usb 3-1.3:1.0: uevent

```

Wenn ich aber versuche /dev/sde mit fdisk zu öffnen, bekomme ich:

```

$ fdisk /dev/sde

Unable to open /dev/sde

```

Das gleiche passiert in meinem Rechner bei der Arbeit (Debian Lenny), und im Rechner eines Arbeitskollegen (Slackware). Doch beim OpenSuSe eines anderen Kollegen kann man fdisk problemlos starten und neu partitionieren. Da ich keine Zeit zum formatieren habe, hab ich beim SuSE-Kollege nur neu partitioniert (eiegntlich nur den Partitionstyp von MS-DOS zu Linux geändert) und wollte zu Hause (Gentoo) mit ext3 formatieren. Doch das ist auch leider nicht möglich:

```

$ mke2fs /dev/sde1 -L "data"

mke2fs 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)

mke2fs: No medium found while trying to determine filesystem size

```

??? ich kann die Partition (als vfat) mounten und sogar schreiben, aber ich kann nicht partitionieren bzw. formatieren? Was macht SuSE, was andere nicht machen?

----------

## 69719

Eventuell CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN im Kernel deaktiviert?

----------

## Josef.95

Nur so ein Bauchgefühl:

Ich vermute das es an der zZt im Stable Zweig noch verwendeten "sys-apps/util-linux-2.16*" Version liegen könnte (Aus diesem Paket kommt ua auch fdisk)

Schau doch mal ob du eine LiveCD findest die schon Version util-linux-2.17* nutzt, ich denke wenn das Laufwerk erst einmal Formatiert ist sollte es problemlos nutzbar sein.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ichb hab sogar "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sde" versucht und bekam den Fehler, dass sde nicht existiert. Ich habe mehrmals versucht das auszuführen und nach zweiten oder dritten Mal wurde es ausgeführt.

Deshalb dachte ich, ich kann "fdisk /dev/sde" auch mehrmals hintereinander ausführen und erst beim 3. oder 4. Mal konnte ich fdisk starten. Danach habe ich neuparitioniert und 'w' gedückt, dann bekam ich einen writer-error. Ich habe das mehrmals wiederholt und irgendwann hat es geklappt.

Beim formatieren ging es genauso, erst bei mehrmaliger Ausführung konnte ich formatieren.

Das seltsame ist, dass der Fehler immer etwas mit "device not found" oder so geht, als wäre der Stick nicht eingesteckt, doch mounten kann ich jederzeit.

----------

## 69719

Wenn der Kernel das Gerät nicht bereitstellt, dann spielt die Version der Tools keine Rolle.

----------

